# VPN mit Netgear FWG114P?



## imosz (16. Februar 2005)

hallo,

 ich möchte gerne eine vpn verbindung mit einem netgear fwg114p aufbauen... und krieg es nicht hin.

 die vpn konfigurationsanleitung, die man bei netgear runterladen kann, hilft mir auch nicht weiter - es funktioniert einfach nicht...

 hat jemand evtl. eine beispielkonfiguration für den router parat? ne anleitung für einen vpn client wäre auch nicht schlecht...

 achso, der router kriegt ne dynamische ip aus dem netz. dyndns ist bereits eingerichtet...

 wäre echt super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

 vielen dank


----------



## generador (16. Februar 2005)

http://www.netgear.de/Produkte/Router/Firewall/FWG114P/index.html
Hier ist die deutsche Seite
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht steht da "L2TP VPN pass-through Support"
Hört sich irgendwie danach an das er das weiterleiten kann ?

Noch was
VPN (Virtual Private Network) Pass-through erlaubt einen sicheren Zugriff von zu Hause auf das Büronetzwerk und stellt VPN-Dienste bereit


----------



## imosz (16. Februar 2005)

ja, daß der router vpn kann, ist mir schon klar. allerdings erst mit der neuesten firmware. und die habe ich schon draufgespielt...

 aber wie konfiguriere ich das teil nun? hat das schon jemand gemacht und kann mir hilfestellung geben? wie gesagt, die vpn konfigurationsanleitung auf der netgear website bringt mich nicht weiter...

 vielen dank!


----------

